# Need to Carry a Ladder? Call a Uber Honda



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rrying-LADDER-window-taxi-drives-Walsall.html
Let's have a wee bit of humor.

As the article two the article states, two individuals, were observed in a Uber holding onto a ladder by brute strength as the vehicle as seen in the photo appears to be a Honda Civic. There is also video of the weird event.

The folks across the pond with stiff upper lips have launched an inquiry into the incident by reaching out to the driver, and Uber is assisting.

Maybe the dudes should have called an Uber Freighter truck. ??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I had a lady once request my Toyota Corolla, only to attempt to have a store clerk attach a Christmas tree to the top. I told him to back the hell up from my car, and told her she's nuts. I canceled on her ass and left her standing there. I got another request and as I drove back though the area with my new pax, I looked back over to where I had left her and she was gone. My guess, an Ant in Prius picked her up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I had a lady once request my Toyota Corolla, only to attempt to have a store clerk attach a Christmas tree to the top. I told him to back the hell up from my car, and told her she's nuts. I canceled on her ass and left her standing there. I got another request and as I drove back though the area with my new pax, I looked back over to where I had left her and she was gone. My guess, an Ant in Prius picked her up.


Bah! Humbug!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If it doesn't fit in the trunk. And be able to close it they don't go with me .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My favorite was May of the Platinum Metals Program, took a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...

Me: Hello

Cheap fornicator: What kind of car do you have?

Me: Camry/Accord/Altima

C.F.: Do you have a sunroof?

Me: No. Why?

C.F.: I'm moving and have a ladder

Me: No. Sorry

Waited 2 minutes and Shuffled his ass


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

So there ARE benefits to drive a pickup as an Ant.......

So far the most I've picked up were 3 dudes with golf clubs. Not sure how they thought that was going to work out with a Prius, but I could see a complete relaxation when I showed up with a fullsize pickup. Bags easily fit in the bed, all people in the cab with plenty of leg room for all. Got a $20tip for the "Best uber vehicle ever" on a $18 run.

Obviously the exception, not the rule.

Wonder if there is a market for "Uber Truck" or something like that? Guess you call those guys a moving company eh? However, what if you're buying a large piece of furniture, or maybe need a load of mulch from the home center? Surely there's a market for that at some level eh?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I’m more worried about the way they’re driving on both sides of the road!


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> Wonder if there is a market for "Uber Truck" or something like that? Guess you call those guys a moving company eh? However, what if you're buying a large piece of furniture, or maybe need a load of mulch from the home center? Surely there's a market for that at some level eh?


So what do you do when its raining and 4 pax with luggage needs to get to the airport?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> So there ARE benefits to drive a pickup as an Ant.......
> 
> So far the most I've picked up were 3 dudes with golf clubs. Not sure how they thought that was going to work out with a Prius, but I could see a complete relaxation when I showed up with a fullsize pickup. Bags easily fit in the bed, all people in the cab with plenty of leg room for all. Got a $20tip for the "Best uber vehicle ever" on a $18 run.
> 
> ...


there is an Uber truck. Guys with pick ups and vans
App based. They earn $30-70 hourly

https://www.goshare.co/
https://bungii.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIm4Gmk4Xd5AIVTl8NCh1huAzbEAAYASAAEgLM0vD_BwE


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Azpilot2211 said:


> So what do you do when its raining and 4 pax with luggage needs to get to the airport?


I have a water tight bed cover. Drove through 2.5hrs of HEAVY rain on vacation with the bed full of luggage and such. Everything was nice and dry when we got there.







<--click to enlarge

Nevermind how dirty the truck is in this pic.



Cold Fusion said:


> there is an Uber truck. Guys with pick ups and vans
> App based. They earn $30-70 hourly
> 
> https://www.goshare.co/
> https://bungii.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIm4Gmk4Xd5AIVTl8NCh1huAzbEAAYASAAEgLM0vD_BwE


Thanks for the link.....investigating now. This might be a more lucrative side hustle for me than Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> So there ARE benefits to drive a pickup as an Ant.......
> 
> So far the most I've picked up were 3 dudes with golf clubs. Not sure how they thought that was going to work out with a Prius, but I could see a complete relaxation when I showed up with a fullsize pickup. Bags easily fit in the bed, all people in the cab with plenty of leg room for all. Got a $20tip for the "Best uber vehicle ever" on a $18 run.
> 
> ...












? ?


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> ? ?


Not me BTW


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> I have a water tight bed cover. Drove through 2.5hrs of HEAVY rain on vacation with the bed full of luggage and such. Everything was nice and dry when we got there.


How do make money with that mpg? I'm making pennies with a Camry 4 cylinder


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

mikees3 said:


> How do make money with that mpg? I'm making pennies with a Camry 4 cylinder


Truck costs me $0.178/mi to drive. *edit to clarify this*......I've tracked every fuel up and maintenance item since new on this truck. Tires, oil changes, shop fees for warranty work, wiper blades, even car washes. That total cost out of pocket (excluding payment and insurance) for the life of the truck to this point is $0.178/mi. This includes commuting to work, a few road trips, and a significant amount of towing our boat to/from the lake.

If I add in simple depreciation (see the debates in the other thread on this one) then I'm around $0.256/mi in cost.

Here's my current log from driving.







<--Click to enlarge

The actual fuel mileage isn't great. Averaging around 16mpg doing Rideshare. Average run is ~4miles, and so far it's working out to ~$0.53/mi, or ~$14.20/hr profit (using $0.256/mi expenses) depending on how you look at it.

My market is VERY small. A 20mile ride is all the way across town and a real rarity for anyone to go that far. I can make it from the furthest suburb east to furthest suburb west in about 45min here, and nobody ever does that. It's always from suburb to city or vice-versa.

I don't think I would be making this money in a larger market. I've only been ridesharing for a short time, but am tracking the progress heavily to ensure it's working for me and I'm not just seeing a big check go in the bank, and skipping over the smaller fuel bills coming out. Hence why I'm "normalizing" everything to a $/mi number. So long as that number stays positive I'm making money. I keep the $/hr number running as well since that is what most people relate to. Wife and I have agreed that if/when that number drops below $10/hr (as an average, we'll have bad days here and there) I'm out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Guy ordered an XL today for four large American businessmen. He looked at my Prius and said "how can this be an XL?"
I replied "it's not. Someone's not getting a bonus eh?"


----------

